# This Day in Puritan Board History



## Pilgrim (Aug 29, 2006)

Andrew Myers aka "Virginia Huguenot" surpassed 10,000 posts. 

[Edited on 8-29-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is to 10,000 more.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Romans922 (Aug 29, 2006)

Um, someone spends too much time on here.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 29, 2006)

Who are we kidding anyway? Andrew Myers needs to get a life. He is twice the loser I am because he has posted twice as much.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 29, 2006)

We thank God for that which Andrew brings to this board.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> We thank God for that which Andrew brings to this board.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 29, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F28%255F100%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_100.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D23%252F23_28_100/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> We thank God for that which Andrew brings to this board.



 

From my recollection, fewer of his posts are of the "amen" and "ditto" variety as compared to some of the rest of us, and he has brought much to the PB.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...


  and


----------



## Ivan (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



 and


----------



## crhoades (Aug 29, 2006)

Andrew,

Thanks for all of the book leads - you've cost me more than my wife knows! Also thank you for your edifying, resourceful posts. Thanks for taking time and providing counsel and prayer behind the scenes. Thanks for your dedication to reformation doctrines and your high esteem for the confession as well as the church. Look forward to sharing a beer with you one day.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 29, 2006)

I"ve said it a number of times here, Andrew is awesome. He is a true scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 29, 2006)

In all the praise let us not forget that Andrew is a pop-culture spy in the middle of the ongoing Reformation.
But he has done tremendously well.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats my friend. Thanks for your wisdom here.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 29, 2006)

Andrew is a national treasure and a brother whose integrity and gentleness is an example to us all. Thank you Andrew for your rich contributions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, gentlemen. Your words are too kind. It is a privilege to be here amongst the brethren and I have learned much from all of you. God bless!


----------

